# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Слетела раскладка клавиатуры, не переключается на русский язык

## Виталий Тралев

Пришел на работу, подсоединил ещё один DVD-RW, включил компьютер. При выборе своего пользователя, Виндовс написала что отсутствует какой то файл или профиль, не помню точно. Что недостает вобщем. Но зайти все же смог. Вид рабочего стола изменился, ярлыки пропали, значки в панели быстрого запуска пропали. В трей загрузились не все проги. При запуске FireFox вылезло окошко с вопросом импортировать настройки  из IE 7? Все закладки пропали. Т.е. FireFox запустился как будто в первый раз. В ThunderBird все учетные записи почты пропали, их было две. Язык работает только английский.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## light59

c:\program files\download master\plugins\icqcontrol.dll - знаете что это?




> При выборе своего пользователя, Виндовс написала что отсутствует какой то файл или профиль, не помню точно. Что недостает вобщем. Но зайти все же смог. Вид рабочего стола изменился, ярлыки пропали, значки в панели быстрого запуска пропали.


У вас "слетела" учётная запись и сейчас в сидите во временной.

Почитайте это http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=27310

----------


## Виталий Тралев

Да, но зашел то я под своей учетной записью. Даже когда нажимаю на кнопку пуск вверху меню высвечивается имя моей уч записи, она называется Электроник.
Во вложении информация об ДЛЛ-ке ICQControl.

----------


## light59

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=27310 пробовали?

----------


## Виталий Тралев

Вставка из вашей ссылки


позвать редактор реестра *и с его помощью подгрузить дополнительным кустом файл NTUSER.DAT повредившегося пользователя*
- с вероятностью четыре девятки система скажет, что файл повреждён, предложит его починить и успешно починит
- если да - можно этот *дополнительный куст выгружать и возвращаться к обычной жизни*






Как эти две выделенные вещи делаются? Я только лишь запустил Regedit в безопасном режиме.

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*

Есть предложения? :Smiley:

----------


## pig

1. Выделить в дереве ключ HKEY_USERS - Файл - Загрузить куст - находите в диалоге нужный файл - OK - задаёте имя для куста - OK
2. Выделить в дереве ключ загруженного куста - Файл - Выгрузить куст

----------


## Виталий Тралев

> 1. Выделить в дереве ключ HKEY_USERS - Файл - Загрузить куст - находите в диалоге нужный файл - OK - задаёте имя для куста - OK
> 2. Выделить в дереве ключ загруженного куста - Файл - Выгрузить куст


Когда я выделяю в дереве ключ загруженного куста, далее выбираю - Фаил - Выгрузить куст - Система ничего не говорит, нет даже намека на фразу файл поврежден. Востановить?.

А происходит следующее. После выполнения 2. пункта этого сообщения, только что загруженный куст удаляется и всё.  :Sad:  Поэтому я ничего не понимаю. Какой смысл был загружать куст, если потом его снова выгружать. Получается создал/удалил. Прежних снастроек как не было так и нет. А загружается также под якобы моим пользователем. Но раб. стол новёхонький. И ещё в Documents and Settings помимо пользователя Электроник (это раньше был исходный, тот который нужно восстановить) появился новый, сам по себе, Электроник.ELECTRONIC собственно я под ним и сижу, так именно он загружается. ELECTRONIC - это имя компа.

----------


## pig

Значит, файл реестра исправен, но система создала вам новый профиль. Кстати, а из какого профиля вы куст реестра подгружаете?

----------


## Виталий Тралев

Из администратора, т.е. того профиля который система по умолчанию создает при первом запуске Windows.

----------


## pig

А надо было подгружать NTUSER.DAT Электроника. Написано же - проблемного пользователя.

----------


## Виталий Тралев

> А надо было подгружать NTUSER.DAT Электроника. Написано же - проблемного пользователя.


Т.е. я не правильно выразился, я в безопасном режиме зашел с учет. записью Администратора, в нем я запустил регедит, и подгружал NTuser.dat от Электроника.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Ещё заметил что Вся папка от профиля Электроник была скрыта и у всех папок и файлов был атрибут: Только чтение. Я убрал галочку "только чтение" и сделал всё "показывать скрытые файлы и папки. Поскольку в начале регедит файл NTUSER.dat принадлежащий Электронику не видел.

----------


## pluG089

Было такое вот недавно, слетели все данные пользователя, после экстренного выключения бука под ОС ХР, делал простое восстановление системы....

----------


## Виталий Тралев

Всё, всем спасибо. Тему можно закрывать. Решил проблему тем, что перенес все файлы и папки, кроме всех файлов NTUser в папку того нового пользователя что создала Windows.

----------

